# De-Barbing hooks.



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

For the ones hat do De-Barb. Whats the best way you guys have found to debarb your hooks? Cutting off the barb then sanding? Or just bending the barb back?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Simply pinch the barb down against the shank of the hook tightly.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Simply pinch the barb down against the shank of the hook tightly.


Yeah that.

I quit debarbing for steelhead. Almost pointless. Just have your pliers ready. If you have the confidence to debarb with head shakes more power to you. Just had to put in my 2 cents after answering the post


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

I do not debarb for stell either. On occasion I do completely remove the point and barb from my brother's flies when he is not looking. It help me outfish him. HAHA


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

rockriv said:


> For the ones hat do De-Barb. Whats the best way you guys have found to debarb your hooks? Cutting off the barb then sanding? Or just bending the barb back?


Why????.......


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow! Okay...I didn't have an opinion or assumption about you at all. I was just wondering your reasoning for "debarbing" your hooks. And if you really need to start a thread on how to debarb a hook (REALLY??) thats pretty sad. To me, it appears you were lurking more for opinions on debarbing and not really how to debarb a hook....Something my 9 year old son would know how to do!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Did we all miss something here?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> Did we all miss something here?


Yeah that 

:bananahuge:


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

I said something, in response to a post, that i shouldnt have said and i deleted it very quickly.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I don't see any reason for barb other than holding bait on the hook.
I fish mostly barbless flies and found it better penetrating + staying in the fish well when shaking with a tight line.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a great thread so far. The only topic that could be better is bait vs. flies only!

Use it all and catch more fish!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

I like to file down the barb for penetration but leave a little micro barb to hold. Some hooks like eagle claw need this treatment, daichi hooks have pretty small barbs to begin with. Hook size also comes into play in the equation.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ReelPower said:


> I like to file down the barb for penetration but leave a little micro barb to hold. Some hooks like eagle claw need this treatment, daichi hooks have pretty small barbs to begin with. Hook size also comes into play in the equation.


I agree hoik size is question right hook myself barb is no question 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

